# Too old to foster/adopt?



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

This question has probably been asked a number of times but I can't find the answer.

What is the age limit for adoption/fostering? I am 38 and my DH is 47. DH already has a son, but after 2.5 years of trying to conceive together, we're not having any success. I have a mental block against IVF - my natural instinct is telling me 'no' for some reason. 

Adoption/fostering isn't a consolation prize for us. Even if I already had a child, we would be considering adopting/fostering a child. Every child deserves a loving home. 

The main reason we haven't applied so far is that we have very little support from family and I have suffered bouts depression in my past (plus previously been in abusive relationship). But it is probably because of all these things, we would make better parents (than we would have been if we'd found life easy). I guess we are both terrified of the process and being rejected.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I would contact a few LA/ VA's and talk to them, our 2nd child came home earlier this year aged 5 and myself and hubby were 48 and 52 years,  we wanted to be approved for age 4+ but along the way it got dropped to 2 yrs.

Hoping this will give you some hope, and do enquire.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely not, we are 33 and 39 and considered young in our LA's eyes, majority of people in our prep class were mid to late 40's x

Good luck xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hello 

In my experience, regarding adoption, the LA considered the age of the youngest adopter when looking at matches.  In addition, the adopter's health is of more importance in deciding if the adopter would be able to parent the child through to adulthood.  Providing you are fit and healthy, I believe you would certainly be in line for a very young child/baby.

Regarding fostering, in my experience, Foster Carers are often in their late seventies   

Go for it   
DE


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely not sweetie. 

I was nearly 40 and my dh 41 when our son came home at 10 months. We had orig said the age group was 1-5 due to our ages as we didn't think we would get accepted for a little one, but our sw said we were young at heart and fit and healthy so there was no reason we couldn't.

So you are defo in line for a little one xxx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you all for reassuring me. I think we'll go to an open evening. 

I main concern I have left is the importance of a support network. Unfortunately, our infertility journey has taught us we don't really have one! LOL. We just figured that most of the support would come from people we met on the fostering/adoption journey, i.e people in the same situation. Do any of you know how important it is to have friends and family close by, willing to help out?


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

They will look at your support network in depth, we didn't have family living near by, but did have a large group of friends. On going through the process again we found that our group of friends and support network had completely changed.


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck on your first steps to adoption  

We meet our daughter tomorrow ....... I am 49 and DH is 47, so the answer to your question is no, there is no age limit. As long as you are fit and healthy, and can give a child a loving, caring home, then there shouldn't be anything stopping you.

We have decided to adopt an older child (our decision) but we did have the option of a younger child, and even now we are talking about going for no. 2  

We do not have family living nearby, or a very strong network of friends so did have to work on this during the process, and it is true - meeting adoptive parents and being on this forum and getting advice and support here, helps enormously.


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

The support network thing is a tricky one and my agency raise it with me quite a lot, but then I'm adopting as a singly with a child already  so I understand the need to make sure I keep myself sane.  Its not so much about having people who will help out (though that is wonderful if you have it), but about having people that you can talk to and who will be there for you if it gets tough.  

Good luck 

Tabby xx


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Not too old at all - I was 45 when LO's were placed and they were 1 and 3 - LA never challenged at all when we asked for young siblings. Good luck x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,
I'm 41 and hubby is 50 and we're linked with a 7 month old little pink.  Our ages have never been an issue. Good luck


----------

